# A question regarding the C7 rifle



## L.Ron (15 Feb 2002)

I was just wondering if there is an adaptor to eject casings from the left side of the weapon? There is for the M16. You see I‘m left handed and about to join but with this whole hot brass thing I‘m a little scared. Just Kidding!

Thanks this is one great forum


----------



## Jungle (16 Feb 2002)

I am left handed myself, and it has never been a problem. There is a deflector behind the ejector port to take care of spent casings. Now once you‘re in, make sure you change your respirator canister to the right side, otherwise it will be a real nuisance.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2002)

I‘d be real interested to see what kind of gizmo would throw the brass to the left on an M16 or a C7. Please put a web site to your info. I think someone is jerking your chain. Don‘t worry about getting hit with flying brass, it clears the weapon with room to spare. The only thing that is difficult for a lefty is the forward assist, and some extra time learning to change mags. I‘m sure there‘s lots of left handed shooters here willing to impart their knowledge.


----------



## rceme_rat (16 Feb 2002)

Probably nothing short of a custom upper receiver and matching block will do this for you - and a quick web search didn‘t revel any such mods. 

I did find several descriptions of the weapon, all of which noted the deflector stub - I think it is angled to keep the casing directed straight to your right, rather than back into your face (being right-handed, I never worried about it before).  

I never heard this to be a problem with the C7. With the FN there were incidents of casings going down inside the combat shirt -- and didn‘t that create havoc on the range.


----------



## L.Ron (16 Feb 2002)

Thanks 

I was on the colt website and I think I mis-interpreted The description of a cartridge case deflector for left handed shooters as some sort of adaptor. Us lefties are always looking for things to make our lives easier. We‘re victims, it‘s hard, someone should file a report and do a study. 

Take care all


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Feb 2002)

I‘m also a lefty, but contrary to the reports above, I‘ve had hot casings hit me in the face  before. Never on the range, but it has happened (rarely) on exercise, probably from holding the weapon in an odd way.

You‘re more likely to get hot casings thrown at you from the guy next to you, lefty or not.

Hot casings aren‘t the end of the world, though they are fun to watch when someone else gets one down their shirt.


----------



## RCA (16 Feb 2002)

Ah, the dance of the flaming chesthairs
...and if your female and it gets caught in your bra, (talk about a combat bra) that couldn‘t be a whole whack of fun either. (I‘ve never heard of it happening, but I‘m sure there are a few horror stories out there.)

 I remember the FN could really fling em


----------



## enfield (16 Feb 2002)

It‘s amazing where those casings will end up...
A guy I did QL3 with still has scars on his neck. Don‘t worry about the casings tho. Worry about having to change the gas setting on an MG....owww!!

I suppose you‘ve seen the scene in Blackhawk Down where the casings from the helcipter minigun go down the guy‘s shirt?
I saw it with a bunch of guys from my unit and we were rolling on the floor laughing at that one. No else did tho. Guess it‘s only an army joke.


----------



## rceme_rat (16 Feb 2002)

Have yet to see Blackhawk Down, but have seen the casing problem on the range - and yes, it seems the women had it happen more often than the men!


----------



## cagomez (18 Feb 2002)

Brass down the shirt sucks, painful especially of you cant get it out right away. Must of spat a whole belt of C9 at my fireteam partner during one ex. In regards to the comment on blackhawk down, the minigun casing incident looked pretty painful but I would probably enjoy hearing the sound of that minigun giving support too much not to notice


----------



## Disturbance (19 Feb 2002)

I shoot left on the C7 and the casings are not a problem. I think the only time a casing has hit me is when I shot a desert eagle, casing bounced back and knocked my forehead.

Oh another natting thing bout shooting left is the helmet strap buckle.  Fortunately I was issued a lefty one before I even knew what way I shot.


----------

